# Foil transfers are bad



## RiDiss (Sep 29, 2008)

As stated in another post , I bought foil from CREATIVE TRANSFERS in Boca Raton after being guaranteed that THEIR supplier had a WONDERFUL foil.

I found this to be grossly untrue , and requested a refund, at which time they hung up on me.
When I contacted the mfgr , ONE STEP PAPERS in Miami, Fl , they gave me the run around as well.

FINALLY ... I was told I would receive a refund, and returned the LOUSY product.
Two weeks later ... no refund , and neither will answer my calls.

I am still looking for a foil ..... THAT WORKS !

If anyone out there has used one successfully , please advise me who they are.
Thank You....


----------



## CravinCraftin (Sep 25, 2011)

RiDiss said:


> As stated in another post , I bought foil from CREATIVE TRANSFERS in Boca Raton after being guaranteed that THEIR supplier had a WONDERFUL foil.
> 
> I found this to be grossly untrue , and requested a refund, at which time they hung up on me.
> When I contacted the mfgr , ONE STEP PAPERS in Miami, Fl , they gave me the run around as well.
> ...


I don't know if these companies are known for this type of behavior or what, but I'm sorry you had to experience it. I would contact the BBB, but more importantly the Attorney General. It is beyond irritating to me to deal with these kind of people and I go to length to do what I can so no one else has to. You could also check to see if the larger newspapers in their areas charge for putting a letter to the editor in them. Companies generally respond much more favorably when this happens. I have seen it happen. I hope you get your money back soon.


----------

